# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Picture of My Land Hermit Crab Vivarium (Crabitat)

## HappyCrabbie

Hello all ...
my name is Felix. I live in Jakarta, Indonesia. Indonesia is the home of 8 land hermit crab species. I have been a land hermit crab enthusiast since when I was 6 y/o.

So far, I have 7 of the eight land hermit crab species:

1. *Birgus latro*

*2. Coenobita brevimanus*










3. *Coenobita perlatus*

----------


## HappyCrabbie

4. *Coenobita violascens*







5. *Coenobita rugosus*

----------


## HappyCrabbie

6. _Coenobita cavipes_



7. *Coenobita purpureus*

----------


## benny

Wow! that's pretty impressive. I don't think we have so many species over here or I must have missed them when I saw it. The red ones are really pretty. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

----------


## Isotope

nice hermits!!! i also like hermits. i have c rugosus and violascens and purpureus

----------


## uklau

:Shocked:  Amazing! Thanks for sharing. I thought these are saltwater creature as I used to catch them at the beach when I was young.

----------


## HappyCrabbie

> nice hermits!!! i also like hermits. i have c rugosus and violascens and_ purpureus_


Is the C.purpureus native to Singapore ( did you catch it from Singapore's outlying island or was it bought from a petstore )?

----------


## luenny

Wow! Impressive! Now stop tempting me already ... hahaha!!

----------


## blackghost

wow.

the coconut crab is impressive..

----------


## Wild Ginger

That's one mighty impressive collection of hermit crabs you have there!! Care to share with the members here their main basic diet regime as well as basic husbandry care?

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Isotope

A petstore...

i dont think purpureus is native... but it can be found in indonesia i guess. read it from somewhere

----------


## luenny

Can I know how big is the coconut crab??

----------


## bossteck

Hi there, 

Very impressive collection, you must be on a constant lookout to complete your collection.  :Smile:  

A passion since 6 year old, that's another thing which I find admirable, I can't even remember what I was into when I was 6. 

Thanks for sharing

----------


## HappyCrabbie

> Can I know how big is the coconut crab??


My coconut crab was only about a common jumbo mangrove crab in size ( the leg span is about 20 cm ). Anyway, the maximum size may measure up to the diameter of a frying pan.




> A petstore...
> 
> i dont think purpureus is native... but it can be found in indonesia i guess. read it from somewhere


Yes, it can be found in Indonesia - that was I who firstly identify the presence of such species in my country. And the good news is that this "blueberry" cuties can also be found in Singapore ( but it is oftenly misidentified as _C.cavipes_ ). Could you share the picture of your _C.purpureus_? Check out these articles:

http://mangrove.nus.edu.sg/guidebooks/text/2063.htm 
http://naturespies.blogspot.com/2007/01/land-hermit-crab-coenobita-cavipes.html 
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/news/chekjawa/ria/text/384.htm

----------


## Isotope

yea!!! i was thinking why the cavipes on the website is purple!! i think they are violascens!!

----------


## daveteogh

Are Hermit crabs easy to take care? What diet or conditions do they need for them to survive in captive?

Those photos posted here are tempting enough for me to own some of them  :Grin:

----------


## Isotope

ya they are easy to keep. go google about them.

----------


## HappyCrabbie

> Are Hermit crabs easy to take care? What diet or conditions do they need for them to survive in captive?


1. Substrate ( sand or dried leaves ) should be deep enough to secure them during molting.
2. Pieces of rock ( for their "cave" ) 
3. Mangrove logs or trunks for climbing
4. Waterdish ( could be one or two ).
5. Some species need more saltwater than fresh water.
6. Terrarium clealiness - observe uneaten food chunks or dead hermit crabs and remove it before decaying, otherwise it will invite ants or bugs.
7. Secure or close the top of the terrarium before spraying the room with insecticides or air freshener.

Here are some pictures of my outdoor crabitat:

----------


## Isotope

wa! nice crabitats!!

----------


## benny

Wow!! That is indeed impressive!! Thanks for sharing!

Cheers,

----------


## kiasu

how do you setup a hermit crab tank?

----------

